# Budgie sounds



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

He everyone.. was there a list of sounds that budgies make and what they could mean...

Jay is chatting away and it sounds like a squeak as is someone was sucking through their teeth or a kissing sound

Hope this makes sense
Again I searched but couldn't find it on the forum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is not a list on budgie sounds (it would be difficult if not impossible to phonetically translate the chirping), and while there are a few characteristic chirps associated with certain moods, it's our job as owners to decipher their language by closely watching the budgies' behaviours. This is part of truly getting to know the species.
A prime example of this is the screeching, budgies will not just screech when showing disapproval, they can also do it out of sheer excitement/enthusiasm.

Also budgies can pick sounds (by mimicking) that aren't common as in part of their "normal" budgie language.

If you are concerned or curious about this, you can record a video of your Jay's singing and post it here.


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

its just he rarely chirps but then when he does he will sit making that noise got ages and sometimes i will repeat it and we will sit there chirping/squeaking at each other


----------

